# Scary Scorp :O



## richoman_3 (May 14, 2011)

took this pic this morning,
female urodacus novaehollandiae... my fave scorp  - pic of male on next page


----------



## AshMan (May 14, 2011)

Pretty impressive. I dont keep inverts and dont really ever plan too, but if i ever did, i would get a scorpion.


----------



## JordanG (May 14, 2011)

nice nick


----------



## Damiieen (May 14, 2011)

Thats a sick pic


----------



## Pinoy (May 14, 2011)

That's awesome. 
Have you got a black light?
Should get some pics of them under that


----------



## sookie (May 14, 2011)

Um.....lovely scorpion,i guess?i don't really know a nice one from an ugly one.......they all scare me.


----------



## dossy (May 14, 2011)

i saw one like that around scone nsw could it be that type??

i fell inlove with it and want to keep one but basicly anything that can sting you or has venom i can keep cause on mum and dads rules :S


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2011)

Er... looks cute.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 14, 2011)

thanks guys 

@dossy: most likely urodacus manicatus, scorp stings are the exact same as bee stings , however you react to a sting by a bee, most likely the same with a scorp


----------



## dossy (May 14, 2011)

i ment cant keep cause of mum and dads rules, basicly i cant keep anything with venom


----------



## Jazzz (May 14, 2011)

haha yeah that was the problem with my scorpion... i was clumsy and got stung once and went into anaphylactic shock =/ 

got some nice spiny leaf stick insects yesterday though =] much safer invert


----------



## redlittlejim (May 14, 2011)

i want one!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 14, 2011)

thanks guys 
yeah i would go into anaphylactic shock aswell if one stung me ... if a pede bit me i could even die 0_o


----------



## Jazzz (May 15, 2011)

you can definitely die from anaphylactic shock. So really you have many deadly animals =]


----------



## snakeluvver (May 15, 2011)

And yet his parents let him keep loads of them and I'm not allowed one, even though I'm not allergic to any bites or stings. Go figure :lol:
I will be getting a mantis or stick insect soon though, I managed to convince my mum to let me get one of those


----------



## Jazzz (May 15, 2011)

there so cool! i just got little baby spiny leaf ones from my uni for free =] there the easiest pets to keep if you live around eucalyptus trees


----------



## snakeluvver (May 15, 2011)

I live around eucalyptus trees but the lowest branches are 10m off the ground. So wont be getting any leaves from them!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 15, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I live around eucalyptus trees but the lowest branches are 10m off the ground. So wont be getting any leaves from them!


 
climb .....


----------



## snakeluvver (May 15, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> climb .....


 
Hell no, too many dropbears :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (May 15, 2011)

pic of a male ...


----------



## Jazzz (May 15, 2011)

haha yeah most of mine are huge but theres a few young ones i steal the leaves off =]


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

2 more pics...

female






male


----------

